# Skidpad Results



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Anyone know what modified B13's and modified B14's will do in the skidpad? I'd really like to see a lot of info on the B13 autocrossers and road course ready sentras. Do honda's even come close in the skidpad? I'm just wondering for comparison purposes. Kinda makes you wonder how a Sentra can catch up to a Viper in a race. http://www.se-r.net/matt/index.html Even though I never met the guy, I feel bad that he's gone. Be safe out there.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I had a G-Tech hooked up for one autocross; it was set for instantaneous G of which I saw 1.02G on Toyo Proxes RA1 on stock 5.5 inch rims.

I need to do some testing with the G-Tech before I start the ITS makeover on my car.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Hey, that's awesome. Thanks for replyin. I've been wondering what our B13's were capable of. What's ITS?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I was surprised, too. However, instantaneous G is not the same as continuous G. Continuous is what you'd see reported from a skidpad and I know my car can't hold one G.

ITS is Sports Car Club of America Improved Touring, S class. IT has the following classes: ITC, ITB, ITA, ITS and ITE in order of increasing capability. Other cars in ITS include all the Z cars, BMW 3-Series, Porsche 924/944, Alfa Romeo GTV as well as others. ITE includes V-8 cars and those not spec'ed in ITS, A, B or C.

Grover Pickering, who lives in Plano, runs an ITS B13 SE-R. I crewed and towed for him last weekend at Texas Motor Speedway.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

That's totally awesome to see B13's going up against these "fast" "expensive" cars. I live around DFW in Grand Prairie, I hardly ever see SE-R's. The nearest SE-R for sale was over 50miles away. 

So the Skidpad G's... what would it take to make a B13 do that? I'm just curious. What do you think a B13 would do on the skid pad? So 1.02 instantaneous G.. isn't that pretty good? Is that why I love drivin my B13 around turns?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Lots of SE-Rs in D/FW area.

Instantaneous G is, well, only instantaneous. You are correct in equating that to turn-in. As steady-state is reached, though, slip angle increases to steady-state and continuous G is attained. I would figure my acr as equipped might pull 0.85 continuous G or there-abouts on street tires, maybe 0.9 G on race tires. The instaneous G I mentioned earlier was achieved with race tires.


----------

